# Repeated motherboard failure problem ..somebody quickly help me out.



## moinak21 (May 29, 2011)

Sir I am a Digit subcriber..and I am experiencing a serious problem ... Actually I dont know what is the actual Problem behind the problem which I am experiencing..so pls tell me the reason for the problem and also tell me the measures to control it so that it does not occur any time in future because this had happened twice.they gave 

My Configuration :  Intel Core 2 Duo processor,ASUS P5N-MX Motherboad(Inbuild graphics with NVidia 7050),Tamkor 1GB DD2 RAM,ASUS DVD Writer,500 GB Seagate HHD (SATA)

My Problem : One day I was Playing FIFA 09..in my PC.Suddenly my pc got restarted (which never used to happend and i played fifa alot of times a day)and then I could here a continuous beep noise....I thought there was I problem with my RAM..so I went to a Hardware engineer he tested and said that my Motherboard was damaged...so I went to ASUS Service Center and they too discoverd and tested and replied that my motherboard was damaged....Since my motherboard was in warranty they in turn gave the same motherboard for use(ASUS P5N-MX)but again a few days before I was again playing FIFA 09(appoximate it happened 30 days after
              I bought the motherboard form service center)and unlikily the same thing happened and my mother board got restarted and continous beep sound and I cannot start the computer I used different RaMs but the results was the same ...Sir pls tell me the reason for this condition and why it happened ? Tell me some measures to control in future..Sir rlp as fast as possible...

Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

what Power Supply Unit do you have? That might be culprit.

and yes try to leave Fifa 09 because if it happens again I doubt how many more motherboards the centre will give you.

Also, you're problem may be due to overheating.


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2011)

Which PSU you have.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 29, 2011)

Looking at his configuration, i think he might be using generic local PSU that comes bundled with the cabinet.... @asingh, @thetechfreak

btw, what is "tamkor"? Never heard of that company!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

sammy_cool said:
			
		

> Looking at his configuration, i think he might be using generic local PSU that comes bundled with the cabinet.... @asingh, @thetechfreak


 That *must* br the reason.As most people completely ignore the importance of PSU. I suggest you to get a proper PSU like=

FSP Saga II 500w @ Rs.2200


----------



## moinak21 (May 31, 2011)

I use iBall's LPE223-400 (220V) Power supply ...
I hope it came along with the cabinet.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

moinak21 said:
			
		

> I hope it came along with the cabinet.


 I have 80% sure that is the reason. SO try to get a better PSU


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2011)

moinak21 said:


> I use iBall's LPE223-400 (220V) Power supply ...
> I hope it came along with the cabinet.



pls replace the PSU with a new better brand (atleast 400Watts) also do checkout the mobo condition


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

I think he also needs to replace the RAM with some good brand.

Also he should upgrade the RAM to atleast 2GB minimum.


----------



## moinak21 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank u all of u, now I want 2 buy a new cheap DDR3 motherboard.pls suggest me some names along with the prices.

Thank u all of u, now I want 2 buy a new cheap DDR3 motherboard.pls suggest me some names along with the prices.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2011)

i think in order to use DDR3 rams you'll need a new processor too because the motherboard suitable for core 2 duo series are all DDR2 motherboards

do you want to change the processor too?


----------



## moinak21 (Jun 6, 2011)

no I don't want 2 change the processor


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2011)

Then there is nothing you can do. The game may have a virus so its best to get rid of it and get a alternate versions.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is the mobo core2duo with DDR3 support

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5QC

You can find more either by googling or by contacting websites of respective mobo brands.



sammy_cool said:


> btw, what is "tamkor"? Never heard of that company!



Account has been suspended - H-Sphere


----------



## moinak21 (Jun 7, 2011)

I want 2 buy a new ddr3 mthrbord with nvidia chipset my buget is 2500-3500 pls suggest me.


----------



## moinak21 (Jun 8, 2011)

in both the cases,my windows got crashed and i have to reinstall windows 7 again.so whats the problem!!! pls tell me the reason for this problem!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2011)

Well Moinak, there isnt enough information for us to tell what the problem EXAXCTly is. The game might have a virus too


----------



## moinak21 (Jun 8, 2011)

But why is windows gettin crashed???

suggest me some mothrboards name....my budget is very less i.e less than 3000
ddr3,


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2011)

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 1.3)

Motherboard with nVidia graphics + DDR3 memory support for Intel Core 2 Duo? As far as I know, there isn't any.


----------



## moinak21 (Jun 9, 2011)

i want 2 know abt asus not gigabyte..but uguys are really awesome..>>thks 4 helping....


----------

